# Does anyone still experiencing SOD on A3? I know I have, but no biggie , just wondering if any have stil issue with SOD on A3. Thanks for any input



## erick0423 (Nov 26, 2011)

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

erick0423 said:


> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


Nope, I haven't had a single one since A3

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## 3Dawg (Oct 7, 2011)

ZERO. Sorry to hear you're still having sod problems. Maybe try reinstalling alpha 3?


----------



## lnfound (Oct 14, 2011)

Do you use setCPU and have it at 384--- minimum instead of 172---? I think ever since I did that on someone's recommendation here I haven't had SOD issues, may have been as early as A1. Haven't had any SOD since A2 though for sure.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

lnfound said:


> Do you use setCPU and have it at 384--- minimum instead of 172---? I think ever since I did that on someone's recommendation here I haven't had SOD issues, may have been as early as A1. Haven't had any SOD since A2 though for sure.


no frills cpu control is easier and better to use.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## segadc (Oct 16, 2011)

No didn't have it with A2 using the sod fix and nothing from A3. Hopfully you figure it out!


----------



## bigwavealex (Oct 21, 2011)

Nope, none since a3, and I set cpu min back to 192 (default). Also uninstalled softlocker. I do still have wifi set to no sleep.


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

No sod here... Longest thread title ever btw









Sent from my Android powered Tenderloin


----------



## cme4oil (Sep 2, 2011)

Not one since a3


----------



## vsawri (Nov 18, 2011)

had some SOD issues, but i don't think A3 caused them. for some reason when I used ACME to install A2.1 when i first got my touchpad it re-sized the partitions and something was messed up with the partitions, later effecting my media and android partition. I started having all kinds of odd issues like SOD, SD won't mount, SD dismounting then remounting after each app install, Market constantly crashing, etc... Then i tried to re-size SD partition (media) to increase DATA with Tailor in WebOS and it reported errors in all the re-sized partitions including my media partition that was done by ACME. So, long story short I screwed up all my partitions so I spent a few hours reading and created all the partitions manually & with new sizes that worked for me, & then i flashed CM7 A3 onto it. Haven't had any problems since.


----------



## fullmaster (Aug 27, 2011)

never had any with 2 or 2.1... HAve about 10 out of no where resets and 2 sods a day

2.1 was rock solid


----------



## erick0423 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you all for ur input and suggestions, illl try to put cpu to 384 ,maybe and hopefully will help 

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## erick0423 (Nov 26, 2011)

Uninstalled softlocker and set cpu to 384 

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------

